# What Constitutes Over-Feeding??



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

I have 3 baby Pirahnas and they are growing rapidly and can eat about 8-12 bloodworm/brine shrimp frozen cubes per day

I give them 2 of them every 4-5 hours and they love them

Too much? Too little?

I thought I should feed them till they stop eating? No?

Jeff


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Overfeeding = Too often in feeding I.E: 3+ times a day. Another is when there is a constant supply of food on the gravel, When your fish refuses to eat and you still dump in food, having your fish spit out food after taking it in. All that and many more constitute in overfeeding.

On another note, feeding too much is not always good for Ps. In the wild they dont eat everyday. Feeding your P's everyday may cause health problems in the long run unless they burn off most food by the next feeding.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

How big are they because that seems like a lot of cubes in one day


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah that is alot of cubes..some p's will eat till they are ready to explode..just give enough..too much feeding will lead up to ammonia problems...or a dirty ass tank


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah its true, as im discovering in my baby P's nursery tank. Its becoming too small for them at a rapid rate!!! and the little sponge filter is useless now!
Im having to do 20% water change like twice a week, thank god there going into there new tank soon.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Means you´re feeding your fish too much...i feed my Ps every other day!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Over feeding means that there is food left over after 10 minutes. Thats just my opinion though.

~Dj


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

They are maybe 2-2.5" or so

They chow down on every cube I throw in there and dont leave anything left

Only fed them 2 this morning which means they will be starving when I come home


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

over feeding is what i used to do.alot of food on the gravel and a cloudy tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Over feeding means that there is food left over after 10 minutes. Thats just my opinion though.


 I agree with that statement.

Does not count for feeders, of course...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

We are talking about baby piranhas here, 3 of them together in fact. At this stage they will thrive on as much as they can stuff into their faces. It's the crucial growth stage, they need full tummies for various reasons. A hungry baby piranha won't hesitate to make a meal of his tankmates eyes and/or fins.


----------

